# 1 CMBG HQ & Sigs?



## Sig_Des (28 Jul 2007)

Hey guys,

wondering if anyone on here from the Comms world is currently or recently with 1 HQ & Sigs in Edmonton. Just got some questions for someone out there.

Cheers,

Des


----------

